# Knife making materials



## bluedot (Dec 9, 2013)

I would like to make a knife but I am not sure where the best place to get the blade. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your help.

Dan


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 9, 2013)

Go to www.knifemaking.com they have a good selection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 9, 2013)

its a good start to make a handle on a finished blade 
but nothing will satisfy you like making knife from a piece of metal, even if its not something. 
When i look at my old knives i am thinking : "What was wrong with me"
but then i was proud to show them around...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy finished blades and do you know of any good forums or sites on making handles. 
Tony


Molokai said:


> its a good start to make a handle on a finished blade
> but nothing will satisfy you like making knife from a piece of metal, even if its not something.
> When i look at my old knives i am thinking : "What was wrong with me"
> but then i was proud to show them around...


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

Never mind I totally missed Roberts response. Wooopppssss


Tclem said:


> Where is the best place to buy finished blades and do you know of any good forums or sites on making handles.
> Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 9, 2013)

Tony, what style knife do you want to make, fulltang, thru tang or hidden tang?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodman said:


> Tony, what style knife do you want to make, fulltang, thru tang or hidden tang?


I'm as new as you can be to knife making. I don't know any of the tangs. Just been itching to make some. Going to be setting from scratch. 
TonyTony


----------



## Woodman (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a starter on giving you the basics of the different tangs. I make a lot of hiking sticks each year. I cut saplings in the fall and the following summer after they have dried I use a knife to remove some of the bark to give them an interesting look. Years ago I used a few different fulltang knives to do this but I found that my hand would get sore after a few hours. Long use of a knife will reveal is it has any "hot spots". I wanted a knife handle that was full and contoured to my hand and had no hot spots so I decided to cut out a very comfortable 4 3/4" section of one of my hiking sticks and put a blade in it. This way I could shape a handle to my liking before fitting a blade into it, hence a hidden tang knife and no more hot spots or sore hands for me. This can also be accomplished with a fulltang knife of course.
Here is an example of a hidden tang knife I made with a very comfortable handle with no high spots. The blade is one of the best available in my opinion, a Helle from Norway. It's a 3 layer laminate with very hard steel in the center of two softer steels for a bit of flex. It's stainless with a great edge from the factory. For the handle I used a section of slow growing and very dense Chestnut Oak. I cut my hiking sticks when they are growing in the shade of larger trees.
https://sites.google.com/site/vorpalcustomknives/shop-techniques-3/what-tang-type-is-best

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_0474.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice work. I am planning on getting started on knives after the holidays. Been advising my boss (wife) of my plans. I will be seeking advice as much as possible. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Woodman (Dec 9, 2013)

Dan and Tony, if you decide to make a thru tang or hidden tang(easier) knife and want a great carbon steel blade for the money you can get a Lauri from Finland from Thompson's Scandinavian Knife Supply for about $10-11. Take a section of dry limb, rasp and sand it till it fits your hand like a glove. A drill, a vise, 2 part epoxy, whatever oil finish you desire. Your first knife!

I would enjoy helping either of you if you decide to make simple, no frills hidden tang knives with wood or antler. If you want to make fulltang knives there are other members who can help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

I will take your advise and do just that. I'll find the site and may just order me a couple blades. I'm getting all pumped up now. 
Tony


----------



## Woodman (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's some simple hidden tang knives. I friend with a big hand wanted a 3 finger knife so we walked his property and when I saw a branch that had the shape I wanted I cut it out, dried it and made the knife at the bottom left.
The small pieces of steel are the excess tangs that I cut off and sharpen for woodcarving blades. If you made a thru tang knife you would not cut these off, you would peen them over or thread them for a nut.
Top left is Chestnut Oak with Polar blade from Finland, top right is Sassafras branch with Polar blade. Two red oak/walnut crotch laminates with Lauri blades. Notice the Polar blades have a ricasso near the handle. This is where you stop sharpening. Other than that they have the same steel composition as the Lauri but cost a few bucks more.
See the thread "Turkish Fighter" for an example of a thru tang.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/NewKnives.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow all of those are awesome. How much do you sell those for or if you are ever interested in trading for one of those please let me know. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Woodman (Dec 9, 2013)

The top left sold with a sheath for $95.
The 3 on the right are available for $95 with a sheath.
I made the one on the bottom right with a shorter blade and a narrower handle, good for someone with an average size hand, a woman or younger person.
I realize this is not the sales thread and I did not post them here for that reason.

** The middle one on the right is no longer available. **


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2013)

Man those are so awesome. I'm definitely want to get one of them. I just ordered 30 bolt action pen kits but I'm going to get with you next Friday (pay day) per the wife's instructions. Then she will let me get one. 
Thanks again
Tony


----------



## bluedot (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I am currently thinking about a large fillet knife and a smaller utility knife. I am making calls and peppermills at the moment but should be more than ready to start after Christmas. I will certainly ask for help when the time comes.

Dan


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2013)

Woodman said:


> Here's some simple hidden tang knives. I friend with a big hand wanted a 3 finger knife so we walked his property and when I saw a branch that had the shape I wanted I cut it out, dried it and made the knife at the bottom left.
> The small pieces of steel are the excess tangs that I cut off and sharpen for woodcarving blades. If you made a thru tang knife you would not cut these off, you would peen them over or thread them for a nut.
> Top left is Chestnut Oak with Polar blade from Finland, top right is Sassafras branch with Polar blade. Two red oak/walnut crotch laminates with Lauri blades. Notice the Polar blades have a ricasso near the handle. This is where you stop sharpening. Other than that they have the same steel composition as the Lauri but cost a few bucks more.
> See the thread "Turkish Fighter" for an example of a thru tang.
> http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/NewKnives.jpg


I'll take the middle one on the right. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2013)

http://usaknifemaker.com/
https://www.brisa.fi/portal/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Here are a few more sites

on brisa you have some tutorials on how to make knife handle etc....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

